# I know this is childish but i dont wanna give them back..



## momtoboys (Apr 22, 2012)

I know this sounds childish but my STBXH wants all his baby pictures/teenage pictures. I AM going to give them back but i dont want to. I dont want him showing his new gf his baby pics and them fantasizing about what their baby will look like.

ugh. Im going sunday to meet him half way and really dreading it. He knows i will not go out of my way to let him see the kids anymore, this is his first and only time.



The best thing i can do is give the pictures back (which i was planning on doing anyways even though i dont want to!!) Makes me sad


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

momtoboys said:


> I know this sounds childish but my STBXH wants all his baby pictures/teenage pictures. I AM going to give them back but i dont want to. I dont want him showing his new gf his baby pics and them fantasizing about what their baby will look like.
> 
> ugh. Im going sunday to meet him half way and really dreading it. He knows i will not go out of my way to let him see the kids anymore, this is his first and only time.
> 
> ...


Draw mustaches and mean eyebrows on them! (jk)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## momtoboys (Apr 22, 2012)

golfergirl said:


> Draw mustaches and mean eyebrows on them! (jk)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


lol i wish i could!!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Yea you got to give them back.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

EleGirl said:


> Yea you got to give them back.


Can you make copies of some favorites for your kids?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tubes (Jan 9, 2012)

"He knows i will not go out of my way to let him see the kids anymore, this is his first and only time" 

His kids? Are you serious?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

He left you and your kids for another woman correct? You really shouldn't meet him halfway, just hand them over at your doorstep. 

But personally I would just burn them.


----------



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

I've made copies of ex-husband's pics for our kids too....and even kept photos of him as an adult....they will be hung in their bedrooms....

Even though he's broken my heart, he's still their dad and they love him and he loves them....


----------



## Tubes (Jan 9, 2012)

'Rome2012' you are truly are a great parent! Wish more people could put the kids first after divorce!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

Tubes said:


> 'Rome2012' you are truly are a great parent! Wish more people could put the kids first after divorce!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Aww...thanks !!!


----------



## I want the kids! (Apr 17, 2012)

Meet half way? Gas is like 3.50 here. Mail them for 50 cent.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

After the divorce to my son's father, I kept a family portrait with the three of us in it so that my son could have a picture of his family in his bedroom.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

I chucked all my exes pictures in a carrier bag and handed em straight over

didn't want them cluttering up my house 

don't worry if you feel a bit childish, there's nothing wrong with that - just make sure you don't ACT childish


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

I'll share what I did. I constantly fought the urge to deface and destroy any pics that had Lie in it. But I couldn't do it. So, the ones of his grandparents, parents, those from his childhood (lost alot in a housefire while growing up) I made sure got back to him, intact.

Over the last year, I've run across pics of his nieces/nephews that had been sent to us over the years. Those I put in a mailer and sent to his mom, they are her g'kids after all. Any that had me in them, if possible, I snipped me out of and sent to her as well. No note, no return addy, but the handwriting is unquestionably mine.

Others of us and the kids thru the 24 years we were a family will be divide and saved for the kids. I'll have to get 2 memory cards for the computer saved ones.

Being the sentimental slob I am, I couldn't do anything else. To me, pictures are to be treasured. Yeah, sometimes it hurts me to see STBXH's face, but I just remember that the guy I once loved so much no longer exists. Those pics are proof that, at one time, we were happy.


----------



## momtoboys (Apr 22, 2012)

Im going to give them back, im just going to take the pictures of me and my son and the pictures of him and our son (that i paid for!) and keep them for our son.


I am meeting him half way, not to give him the pictures but because he has only saw our 6 month old once and he hasnt seen our 3 1/2 year old (or our 6 month old) in 6 months. He is about to get kicked out of the army and my counselor and i have discussed the situation and she said the same thing ive thought all along - eventually he wont come around anymore. I want my 6 month old to meet his dad and my 3 1/2 year old misses his dad and cries for him often. It isnt about what he's done to me, its about my kids. I didnt have a dad growing up and it is important to me that my kids have a dad.

Im not going to act childish....honestly i woke up today feeling like i just dont even care anymore. I thought id feel anxious and upset today since we are meeting tomorrow but i dont care.

Also, i am giving the pictures back and killing him with kindness, i do not need any ammo against me for him to bash me to his new girlfriend (yeah he did leave me for a girl, a teenager at that). But doing mean things just gives him ammo to bash me to her, and for her to be "perfect" in his eyes. After tomorrow im going completely dark (i already sorta have been. We have barely been talking) but tomorrow im not talking to him at all.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

One of my SIL's makes a bit of money photoshopping photos to remove ex's. She does a very nice job of it. You cannot even tell there used to be another person in the photo when she's done.


----------



## Bitter+Sweet (May 19, 2012)

My STBXH and lived together for 3 weeks after he said he wanted to separate. While in a store getting a prescription filled for me I called to see if he needed anything. He told me no he didn't and that he had started moving his stuff out. I said out where. He said he found an apartment and that he would call me tomorrow about the other stuff. He wasn't coming back to our house that night. I'm in the store trying not to break down crying because my husband just told me he had moved out while I was at work. 

When I got home I started to pack his clothes that he left. I also packed up all the pictures his mom sent to us of him and his family. Some pictures we took together I kept and some I put in the bag I packed for him. At that time I just couldn't bare having his momentos there...I guess I was in shock and mad. I still have a few pictures here of us. I haven't managed to put away the wedding pictures yet. Maybe one day.


----------

